# Who cares if the grocery stores close?!? When you have elastic!



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I know I post squirrels a lot, but I only post the odd one that I shoot. We are over run with them this winter and I think I've shot over 30 with a flip in the last 3 months.

As y'all know I primarily shoot 5/8 marbles and 7/16 steel, but most of the time it's marbles I hunt with (because that what is usually in my pocket) with marbles it's not common to get penetration. But if you look closely at this guy you can see the marble in his forehead. Instant lights out for this fella.

Bands are .66 gzk 3/4 to 3/8 with 12" active maxed out at full butter.

Stay safe everyone. 
God bless


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Dang! Nice shooting amigo!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy shit cracking shot brotha! And that's with a marble I'll be danged.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy!! POW!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Island made said:


> I know I post squirrels a lot, but I only post the odd one that I shoot. We are over run with them this winter and I think I've shot over 30 with a flip in the last 3 months.
> 
> As y'all know I primarily shoot 5/8 marbles and 7/16 steel, but most of the time it's marbles I hunt with (because that what is usually in my pocket) with marbles it's not common to get penetration. But if you look closely at this guy you can see the marble in his forehead. Instant lights out for this fella.
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP MAN! I've never seen such damage with a marble, Ive got to get some of that GZK going! Hella sweet!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dang man, Hahahaha that squirrel had no chance full butter. Another one for the pot!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Island made said:


> I know I post squirrels a lot, but I only post the odd one that I shoot. We are over run with them this winter and I think I've shot over 30 with a flip in the last 3 months.
> 
> As y'all know I primarily shoot 5/8 marbles and 7/16 steel, but most of the time it's marbles I hunt with (because that what is usually in my pocket) with marbles it's not common to get penetration. But if you look closely at this guy you can see the marble in his forehead. Instant lights out for this fella.
> 
> ...


awesome shooting get them squirrels bashed bro spot on ????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

nice shot Shane :headbang:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That is solid shoot'n brotha!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Dang! Nice shooting amigo!


Thank you buddy.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> Holy **** cracking shot brotha! And that's with a marble I'll be danged.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Get a marble going fast enough you will be surprised what it can do.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn buddy!! POW!!


Thanks brother.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > I know I post squirrels a lot, but I only post the odd one that I shoot. We are over run with them this winter and I think I've shot over 30 with a flip in the last 3 months.
> ...


Going fast enough they can be very lethal. The gzk is good stuff.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Dang man, Hahahaha that squirrel had no chance full butter. Another one for the pot!


Haha he didn't know what hit him that's for sure.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

bingo said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > I know I post squirrels a lot, but I only post the odd one that I shoot. We are over run with them this winter and I think I've shot over 30 with a flip in the last 3 months.
> ...


Thanks bingo. There probably my favourite thing to hunt.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> nice shot Shane :headbang:


Appreciate that Jason


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> That is solid shoot'n brotha!


Thank you! Anyone can get lucky


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > Island made said:
> ...


yeah can get some action out them around here no many but there is afew awesome shot????


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I.M....

Now if I remember 5/8 glass and 7/16 steel are fairly close in weight right? So the fps should be about the same right? Okay so in theory the steel gives penetration where the glass gives shock. I don't hunt anymore but I'm still curious. To me it seems that at a longer distance, the steel would be the way to go. But of course, the proof is in the pudding and you are knocking 'em dead with your marbles. Nice shooting man, that is about as clean a kill as you could get.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> I.M....
> Now if I remember 5/8 glass and 7/16 steel are fairly close in weight right? So the fps should be about the same right? Okay so in theory the steel gives penetration where the glass gives shock. I don't hunt anymore but I'm still curious. To me it seems that at a longer distance, the steel would be the way to go. But of course, the proof is in the pudding and you are knocking 'em dead with your marbles. Nice shooting man, that is about as clean a kill as you could get.


Your exactly right Steve, 5/8 glass and 7/16 steel are the same weight. That's why those are primarily what I shoot. I plink cans with the glass because it's cheap and hunt with the steel. The steel definitely is the better option for squirrels, they are tough little buggers. I know my speeds and distances that I can take clean kills with each. This guy was about 25 yards, so I would only take a headshot with a marble. But If I had steel in my pocket I would have taken a body shot. The steel will cleanly pass through a body shot at that speed and distance.

But as for hunting with marbles....I've taken more game with marbles and a flip than I have with any shotgun or rifle and I hunt with a shotgun a lot during waterfowl season lol. If you use common sense and take clean shots there totally effective.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

carnage.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

The packaging your meat came in is environmentally friendly ☘ ;-)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice shot! Wish we could hunt with slingshots on this side of the pond...but no, it's "verboten". Hard luck.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice shooting bud. I havent gotten a squirrel yet but just starting out again. When I was working in the swamps in S. Louisiana, I used a slingshot and steel nuts to bag nutrias that would come around the boat at night. Hit them in the head and they stop where they're at. Good eating too. Taste like chicken.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice shot! Lately I have taken to feeding the squirrels...and stray cats. Ya'know...just in case. :imslow:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shootin Shane !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wait!? Is that SNOW and ICE in the photo?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wait!? Is that SNOW and ICE in the photo??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This in as old post from last March that was brought back up Lol.


----------

